# NQLD Herping



## Fang101 (Mar 2, 2014)

Hey Guys, haven’t posted here for a while so thought I'd share some photos I've taken since I've been in NQLD recently.
So first up is a wallaby, found between Mareeba and Cairns.




_MG_7090 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Next is a gravid Frilled necked dragon that decided to climb my leg after feeling threatened.




Chlamydosaurus kingii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Chlamydosaurus kingii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Went out to the Barron Falls and Mona Mona this weekend looking for a cassowary, it was very dry and unsuccessful.




Barron Falls by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Mona mona by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

These photos are from the Cape York Herpetological Society’s field trip in the Mareeba Wetlands, where we found 1x BHP, 3x Water pythons, 2x keelbacks and several different species of frogs etc.



Aspidites melanocephalus by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Three horned beetle by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Liasis mackloti by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

After some rain the Barron Falls filled up again, so went there for a while to admire the view, then walked some nearby tracks looking for fauna, but instead found two massive Golden Penda trees.




Barron Falls by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Barron Falls by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Kuranda statue of a mantid by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Hornet? by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Fun Guy by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




_MG_7247 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Liocheles sp. by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Fun Guy by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Melvyn Creek by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Melvyn Creek by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




IMG_7267 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

These next set of photographs were taken over a day at Davies Creek…



Fire Twirling by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

These frogs are everywhere after dusked, this one had a mosquito above its eye.



Litoria Jungguy by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria Jungguy by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Davies Creek by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Eulamprus tenuis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

These frogs are pretty cool, saw heaps of them (each slightly different in contrast of colour) during the day amongst the boulders.



Litoria nannotis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria nannotis by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria nannotis habitat by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Davies Creek by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Davies Creek by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Cute little frog we found in one of Kuranda’s creeks



Litoria microbelos by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Litoria microbelos by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Juvenile water dragon, sick of seeing these in every creek!



Intellagama lesueurii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Intellagama lesueurii by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Lake Eacham at dusk



_MG_7582 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




_MG_7584 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Port Douglas 4 mile beach, this was the day when the protest was on regarding the dredging of the Great Barrier Reef



_MG_7726 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Here’s a few photos of a male Liocheles genus of scorpion



Liocheles by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Liocheles by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Liocheles by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Juvenile Carpet python found crossing the road the other night, it didn’t like being moved off the road and being harassed!



_MG_7775 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




_MG_7776 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




_MG_7782 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Nursing frog from last night, heard so many of these



_MG_7803 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




_MG_7806 by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Another species from last night, a “Magnificent Brood Frog” which are annoying for photographing as they won’t stop crawling/jumping. Heard/saw about a dozen of these.



Pseudophryne covacevichae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Pseudophryne covacevichae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr




Pseudophryne covacevichae by Kieran Palmer, on Flickr

Hope everyone’s enjoyed the photos!


----------



## lochie (Mar 3, 2014)

Way to make a mission beach boy stuck in the city miss home on a sunday night.

nice pics


----------



## Bushman (Mar 3, 2014)

Good stuff Kieran! You found some beaut critters and took some great shots there. I particularly like the close-ups, especially of the frogs and I'm impressed that you can ID tadpoles. 8)


----------



## meatman (Mar 3, 2014)

Great pictures Kieran. Thanks for sharing


----------



## gus11 (Mar 3, 2014)

I reckon you may have mis-ID'd your microbelos. I could be wrong but it doesn't look like a microbelos to me, the habitat around davies creek is wrong for microbelos.


----------



## critterguy (Mar 3, 2014)

All great photos, love the lio and I want that beetle


----------



## Mitella (Mar 6, 2014)

A good post, I enjoyed it.


----------

